
A guy just transcribed 30 years of for-rent ads in SF - davezatch
https://medium.com/@andersem/a-guy-just-transcribed-30-years-of-for-rent-ads-heres-what-it-taught-us-about-sf-housing-prices-bd61fd0e4ef9#.a7lcnw9p5
======
f_allwein
Really interesting. Somebody transcribed this data and found that rents in SF
rose on average by 6.6% a year since 1956. He also came up with a formula that
shows the factors affecting this. This post ends with a discussion on what can
be done about it (TL;DR: not much).

